# Tata Sky cut prices...



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, TatSky is now available for just 1500[or 1499 as they put it].
And subscription packages starting from 200.. so it seems to be the right time to get one.
But wait they have also said that they will be adding a recoder to the box sometime later this year.
*www.tatasky.com/


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 7, 2008)

And VAT is extra?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

any news as to hen Airtel and Reliance r gonna come out ith their DTH service??

the total price that u hafta pay now to get TataSky is Rs.2699.

*www.tatasky.com/cost.htm


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

Its 2499 (1499 + 1000 installation)

I think about taking it now, and tatasky is indeed ahead in race over disttv ..



╬Switch╬ said:


> But wait they have also said that they will be adding a recoder to the box sometime later this year.
> *www.tatasky.com/


 Is it true? ... when its coming .. may be they coming up with new DigiComp!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

Tata Sky are sick theives , they steal customers privacy and money. No matter what the Quality of service is the customer still loses out.


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

The actual cost of the set top box is 1500Rs only .As they hav now removed that 6 months subscription free offer which had value of 1800Rs .earlier thay charged us for that also but people thought its free .now no free subscription thats why only 1500Rs.

And beware whenever tata sky gives such offer it means that they wanna do some price hike on their subscription costs after few months


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

utsav said:


> The actual cost of the set top box is 1500Rs only .As they hav now removed that 6 months subscription free offer which had value of 1800Rs .earlier thay charged us for that also but people thought its free .now no free subscription thats why only 1500Rs.
> 
> And beware whenever tata sky gives such offer it means that they wanna do some price hike on their subscription costs after few months


I have used Dishtv, they set top box they supply is named ZENGA.

AFIAK, it costs Zee tv 300rs in bulk, and the sell it for 10times the cost.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 7, 2008)

i have never used tv other that from my cable wala.. and i have question. in this tatasky type service what is given in subscription? i mean do u have to give one fees per month for all channels or have to pay fees for individual channels.. 

what is the funda... 
all i want to find out is if the better quality worth the cost. 

also i dont think that i can connect my tv as well as my PC to it. 
and what abt my tuner card? or windows media center? 
or my logitech media remote?

questions questions.....


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

its ZENEGA and its not possible that it costs just 300Rs to dishtv

i can agree on 800 to 1k


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

they have reduced the price here but they require extra money from subscribers to view Bindass and 9X even for Rs 350/mth subscribers!!

no matter the cost, the quality is really super!

i have it with plan 350 so i know.


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

Charan said:


> Tata Sky are sick theives , they steal customers privacy and money. No matter what the Quality of service is the customer still loses out.



y do u say that 

v r plannin on takin a DTH service - dishtv or Sky not yet decided

just saw the Super Saver Pack (Rs. 300 per month) offer

they givin all more channels than  v r getting and still 75 bux lesser than our existing cable (Hathaway) 

those idiots have stopped CNN, Zee cafe/Studio and now History and discovery r in Hindi 

i had seen Tata's reception, it looks very good

or were u getting ur cable signal for lesser amount than tata sky's
in whcich case it would be bad



kumarmohit said:


> And VAT is extra?





ax3 said:


> nice ...... bt hidden cost hoga .......




all prices they claim r incl taxes


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> i had seen Tata's reception, it looks very good



It doesn't look very good ; IT IS VERY GOOD, I WILL SAY EXCELLENT.


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

*btw* do they allow grouping of channels

i usually keep 2-3 news channels [not all the news channes] together followed by the the sportts channels and so on

Saw this DD's DTH service the other day

they dont seem to allow manual programin

can i do it in TATA Sky?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

I use tata sky, and I can tell you this:

*TATA SKY IS A HUGE SCAM. THEY LIE TO YOU AND WHEN YOU SUBSCRIBE, THEY DENY WHAT EVER THEY PROMISED. DON'T EVER BE DECEIVED BY THEM. THEY SUCK TO THE CORE. I HATE TATA SKY*


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *btw* do they allow grouping of channels
> 
> i usually keep 2-3 news channels [not all the news channes] together followed by the the sportts channels and so on
> 
> ...


nope, but you can set particular channels as *Favourites* & then browse them.

in Tata sky you can see daily horoscopes , play games... kids love that, especially Kaun Banega Crorepati


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

can i set around 35 channels as my fave and in the order i want and then view them?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 7, 2008)

as you select (mark) channels, they get stored in that order, e.g  you select ch.201 first, then ch.801, 505....

so when you go to "fav. menu" & browse, (+ or -) you'll surf in that order - 201 ->801->505...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> i have never used tv other that from my cable wala.. and i have question. in this tatasky type service what is given in subscription? i mean do u have to give one fees per month for all channels or have to pay fees for individual channels..
> 
> what is the funda...
> all i want to find out is if the better quality worth the cost.
> ...


CAS-u have to pay the basic subscription cost+extra bouquets charges.
Only viable dth available(Rs2000 for all and 1yr free subscrptn and from next yr onwards Rs 75/month) as of now is from SUN DTH unfortunately limited to South India.and pic quality is exceptionally good.(mpeg4)

I had set a pinnacle pctv 50i tuner card for recording from STB.it is easy.
u have to get the S-video o/p from STB and give it to ur tuner card.
the audio(stereo) o/p should be given to ur onboard/sound card.configure ur software to identify both sources and ur ready to record


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

utsav said:


> its ZENEGA and its not possible that it costs just 300Rs to dishtv
> 
> i can agree on 800 to 1k


i read it this here
*www.satellites.co.uk/satellite/ind...nega-cd-1004-satellite-receiver-software.html
man, here economies of scale works does its magic

also one can make his own Set top box using Linux box
such is a power of linux,
*mysettopbox.tv/index.html


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> y do u say that
> 
> v r plannin on takin a DTH service - dishtv or Sky not yet decided



I said cause users never bother to look into the fineprint. 
When one buys a tatasky product .. he gets both Dish and the settop box, but when you read the fineprints you will know that you only own the settopbox and not the dish. the dish will still be the properety of tatasky. SO if you in future you decide not to use tataservice then those guys will come and take away the dish. AFAIK this is taken into consideration by TRAI and they will be making a rule that dish should also be the customers property.

Also there is this Recharge Cupon trick to extract money. 

They always keep recharge cupons of higher denominations like 500+ or 1000+ , in this way even though you have to pay 300 bucks as subscription fee you will end up paying extra money, the additional money will be caried forward to you next billing cycle. 

Next comes their privacy .. they log everything you see .. what channel you have watched for how long .. what program you see at what time .. etc etc.. these will be use for targeted ads.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i read it this here
> *www.satellites.co.uk/satellite/ind...nega-cd-1004-satellite-receiver-software.html
> man, here economies of scale works does its magic
> 
> ...


you indeed read economics my friend.. economies of scale works out infact everydam process.

but the point is .. which one to take ?

I am fedup with my cablewala, poor quality,and no bbc, hbo, discovery,


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> they givin all more channels than  v r getting and still 75 bux lesser than our existing cable (Hathaway)
> 
> those idiots have stopped CNN, Zee cafe/Studio and now History and discovery r in Hindi
> 
> i had seen Tata's reception, it looks very good


BTW I use Hathway STB, I get over 150 Channels ( including paid ) and I pay only 150 Bucks  .. only channel I miss is neosports.

Quality is same as in DTH , tatasky use satellite to transmit channels where as hathway use cable as the medium.


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 7, 2008)

Dear charan what you said about privacy thing is COMPLETELY WRONG.
It is IMPOSSIBLE for them to know what channel we are watching at any moment coz STB doesnt UPLOAD anything to the satellite.So its not possible for them to target our privacy.
They can only know what channels we have subscribed to.Thats it.
 At the moment its is adviced to wait till BigTV is commercially launched by then we can even expect Airtel IPTV


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

Charan said:


> BTW I use Hathway STB, I get over 150 Channels ( including paid ) and I pay only 150 Bucks



*150 bucks for 150 channels* 

u live in paradise d00d

these pepole from hathway had apparently come to our house [nobody there @ home then]. our local cable-walla has handed over his buisness to them (or joined hands)

they were insisting on taking their STB [1K 1 time payment], but said that charges would remain same  . but will give 3 months free broadcast [which is actually less than our mnthly charge taking into account the 1000 buck v will pay for the STB]

so i am now thinking buy the STB use it for 3 months and then disconnect it 

Actually the only reasonv have not yet switched to a STB-type distribution is because in the existing setup, v r able to split the signal between d 2 TVs

something that wont b possible with the STB


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

DishTV is dead... 
Thanks for the info


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

found BSNL's IPTV pamphlet in the house yesterday 

just checked out the channel listing - not impressive [early days though]


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Dear charan what you said about privacy thing is COMPLETELY WRONG.
> It is IMPOSSIBLE for them to know what channel we are watching at any moment coz STB doesnt UPLOAD anything to the satellite.So its not possible for them to target our privacy.
> They can only know what channels we have subscribed to.Thats it.



u r a complete noob .a device cant download if cannot upload.the STB works on that principal only.



nvidia8800 said:


> DishTV is dead...
> Thanks for the info



dishtv is not dead. havnt u seen that they r charging 1000bucks xtra 4 installation


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

A Conspiracy Called Tata Sky


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 7, 2008)

^^Hey Utsav,you mean TataSKY STB will upload log files to satellite??????

And iam sure that orangehues  rewiew is written by some Dish TV employee.
But i must agree that TSky package pricing is very very costly.
They have packed so that we will force our self to take a higher amt pack and all rubbish addons.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

They are charging 1000bucks extra for "installation"?!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> They are charging 1000bucks extra for "installation"?!


I would better install myself, than paying 1k for installation


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I would better install myself, than paying 1k for installation


they have some testing tools which we don't have; hence we can't do the installation. its not as simple as fixing the dish, connect the cable and start the TV 

There is typical angle in which the dish has to be pointed, signal test, activation, etc, etc


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 7, 2008)

hmm...I'am getting to hear rumours that Tata Sky is reducing prices since CAS is gonna be history soon...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I use tata sky, and I can tell you this:
> 
> *TATA SKY IS A HUGE SCAM. THEY LIE TO YOU AND WHEN YOU SUBSCRIBE, THEY DENY WHAT EVER THEY PROMISED. DON'T EVER BE DECEIVED BY THEM. THEY SUCK TO THE CORE. I HATE TATA SKY*



how can u say that?
I have 4 TATA SKY conn.s and im more than satisfied with it!!
TATA SKY rox. 
only 2 things suck abt tata sky:
1.they ask for 149 p/year for some channels like neo
2.they dont have zee sports and many other zee channels which aired classic movies like ,say, 'afsana'(gr8 movie)
I dunno y they removed Zee classic and Zee Studio and Zee sports


----------



## mavihs (Feb 7, 2008)

hey,
Zee Studio still come!!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I would better install myself, than paying 1k for installation


Thanks  .. these words brought my memories back  

I have used the regular analogue dish antennas ages ago and used to manually change the directions to receive different sets of channels. and I  have to say without correct equipments .. its PITA.even if there is a deviation of 1deg you will not get the signal. 

PS: every saturday I used to rush home after school to change the dish setup so that I can watch Cartoon Network all weekend  .. those days will never comeback.


----------



## axxo (Feb 8, 2008)

cant compare against SKY's quality..but subscription cost is pretty high..multiroom subscription again too high(150/TV in addition to seperate receiver)
also the regular ALERTS which puts up message box on top center of the screen quite annoying...no way to disable this.


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> ^^Hey Utsav,you mean TataSKY STB will upload log files to satellite??????
> 
> And iam sure that orangehues  rewiew is written by some Dish TV employee.
> But i must agree that TSky package pricing is very very costly.
> They have packed so that we will force our self to take a higher amt pack and all rubbish addons.


yes,it does


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I dunno y they removed Zee classic and Zee Studio and Zee sports


Maybe DishTV people fought with them and withdrew all the channels of Zee Network.. 



The Unknown said:


> they have some testing tools which we don't have; hence we can't do the installation. its not as simple as fixing the dish, connect the cable and start the TV
> 
> There is typical angle in which the dish has to be pointed, signal test, activation, etc, etc


Actually its not that difficult  If you have a neighbor who uses TataSky, see the angle at which its pointed and then point your dish to the same angle...


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Maybe DishTV people fought with them and withdrew all the channels of Zee Network..
> 
> 
> Actually its not that difficult  If you have a neighbor who uses TataSky, see the angle at which its pointed and then point your dish to the same angle...


its not so easy dude. the dish has to point towards east straight at 90 deg.

also, they have an instrument which makes a sound on the amount of signal received.

more the signal, more the sound. its used to align the dish in such a way that it will make maximum sound.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^I had assembled the Dish myself when i moved to another place... Its really not that difficult... And im not sure about TataSky.. I use DishTv...


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2008)

This is just the beginning. In 2008, the rates are going to be slashed even further.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^And they'll charge more for "installation" to compensate for the decrease in price...


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2008)

^^In coming times expect them to install dish for free as well in addition to price slashes. The moment Reliance enters any field, they reduce prices so much(at the cost of sacrifice of good service) that others have to follow. Remember Reliance India connections given at Rs. 501 to start a pricewar in mobile phone market?


----------

